
Windows 10 features we’re no longer developing - kbumsik
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/deployment/planning/windows-10-deprecated-features
======
octosphere
Sad to see Windows To Go being deprecated. It's the only way to have Windows
running off a USB device. I hope it doesn't break the devices I own with WTG
on them.

I wish Microsoft devs would add the option to install Windows on a USB drive
during the initial install procedure.

